# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016



## tozi (3. März 2016)

vielleicht gehts so.....:vik:


----------



## buettnek (4. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

gestern bei glasklarem Wasser in West-MV zu zweit ein Nachläufer auf Blech, Fliege und auch sonst nichts.....


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (4. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Moin! 
Ich war gestern nochmal kurz los. Ist nur ein Brauner rausgekommen. Aber dafür locker maßig. [emoji106] [emoji108] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Küstenjonny (4. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Hallo Leute...
Nord/Westliche Lübecker Bucht von 13-15 Uhr 
Nullrunde
Tl


----------



## mefofänger (6. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

nachtrag von 4.3. bei hoher brandung sehr nass geworden aber 2 mal silber c + r ca. 40 cm. westküste von oh.


----------



## Küstenjonny (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Hallo Leute !
Wann : Gestern von 6-11 Uhr
Wo : Oh
Womit: Holz&Blech
Was: Nichts
Zz. unheimlich schwer Fische zu finden ,oder ich habe es verlernt.
Jedoch sah ich 2 Schweinswale ca 300 m draussen ihre Bahnen ziehen,
 und am zweiten Angelplatz einen ganz und gar nicht scheuen Seehund
 auf einen Stein liegen, auf den ich mich bis auf 20 m nähern könnte


----------



## everode10 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Wann: Samstag, 05.03. / 6.30 Uhr - 15.00 Uhr 
 Wo: OH / erst Ostküste, später Westküste
 Wer: zu zweit
 Was: Den ganzen Tag gar nichts.#c

 Erschreckend. Haben ca. 8-10 andere Angler getroffen. Niemand hatte auch nur einen Kontakt. 


 OT: Zwei andere Freunde waren von Heiligenhafen mit der Tanja raus. Es wurde mit 40 Mann nicht ein einziger Fisch auf dem ganzen Schiff gefangen ! ! ! ! !|kopfkrat

 Erfolgreiches Wochenende, trotzdem geil gewesen!


----------



## Eindbaars (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Moin! 
Nach langer Pause habe ich am Samstag mal wieder Zeit gefunden und bin nach kurzer Nacht früh an die Küste nach MV gefahren. 
Als ich um halb 8 ankam gab es viel weniger Wind als erwartet, keine Spur von Böen bis 6. Die Bedingungen vor Ort waren dann aber wenig vielversprechend. Extrem klares Wasser, kaum Welle... Egal, bei der langen Anreise wird nicht gekniffen! Also rein in die büx und ab ins Wasser! Nachdem mir um ca 9 Uhr die ersten locals entgegenkamen und Aufgaben wegen der beschriebenen Bedingungen bin ich einfach weiter. Um halb 11 dann der erste Biss! Yes, meine erstes Silber dieses Jahr. Für Ihre knapp über 40cm hat sie sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt inkl. 2 Sprünge. Nach dem abhaken und releasen gabs beim nächsten Wurf direkt wieder einen Nachläufer bis fast auf den Strand. Also ging es motiviert weiter. Gegen 11 stand ich dann mitten im Fisch! 3 Bisse bei 3 Würfen. 2 davon blieben nicht hängen, 1 leider nur kurz. Diese fühlte sich sehr viel besser an als die erste kleine, verabschiedete sich aber bevor ich sie zu Gesicht bekam. Danach dann noch 2 knapp über 40 cm gefangen und released. Den Rest des Tages motiviert weiter gefischt, leider ohne weiteren Kontakt.


----------



## Hardcorerer (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Falls jemand Interesse hat :
http://m.ebay.de/itm/Meerforellenbl...Spoeket-Snurrebassen-/322023319666?nav=SEARCH

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Smallmouth (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Wann : 06.03.16 
Wo : Ostküste ,OH
Womit : Gummi 
Was : 72 cm , 4,- kg 

Jahrelang versucht eine Ü 70 mit Blinker beim Watfischen
zu fangen hat nie geklappt und nun so , vom Belly beim Versuch doch noch einen Dorsch in der Dämmerung zu erwischen . 
Konnte den Fisch nicht aufs Belly bekommen , also ans Ufer gepaddelt um den Fisch zu landen.
Anhang anzeigen 243457


PS: Danke noch an den netten Watfischer für die Hilfe beim Keschern .


----------



## Bellyangler (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Dickes Petri!#6


----------



## blumi (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Moin Kai Uwe sauber dickes Petri schön das du dich belohnt hast mit dieser Meerforelle.

Ich freue mich schon auf unseren Belly Ausflug #::a
Grüße der Lange (Blumi)


----------



## Meerforellenfan (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Nu weist Du ja wie es geht:vik:

Da hattest Du beim paddeln sicher nee höhere Herzfrequenz...|bigeyes

Fettes Petri #6


----------



## ikomo (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Ich war gestern auch los in MV von 8:00 - 13:30. Hatte 2 Bisse - eine kleine Forelle und eine bessere, die sich aber dann als Dorsch herausgestelt hat, den ich um 9:30 Uhr nicht mehr vom Strand aus erwartet hätte. So war das Abendbrot aber gesichert.


----------



## Smallmouth (7. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Nu weist Du ja wie es geht:vik:
> 
> Da hattest Du beim paddeln sicher nee höhere Herzfrequenz...|bigeyes
> 
> Fettes Petri #6



Das kann man wohl sagen, mit ran paddeln und ein zwei Fluchten im knietiefen Wasser hatte ich schon erhöhten Puls. Kaum war der Fisch im Kescher flog mir der Jig um die Ohren. 
Mal hat Glück, mal gewinnt der Fisch.


----------



## prion (8. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri zum Koffer- und schickes Bild!


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (8. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri, TOP Fisch.#6


----------



## Küstenjonny (9. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Hallo nächste Nullrunde, Strand nr.1 in Oh 13-17 uhr


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (10. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Da am Strand grade nix geht, machen wir uns Samstag mal mit dem Boot ran. Schleppender Weise.


----------



## eddy (11. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Saison eröffnet#a#v|jump:
Wo.: Ostseeküste
Uhrzeit: 6:30 -14:30 Uhr
Wind: ONO 4 auflandig  5 Grad (gefühlte 0 Grad)
Sicht:Leicht angetrübtes Wasser bei nur 4 Grad
Köder: Fliege 

Fisch: 5 Grönländer in 2 Std. :z1 Ü60 Absteiger (schwimmen alle wieder):m

Fazit: Alle Fische bissen nur 15m vom Ufer. Leider ging der Wasserstand gut 20-25 cm zurück und danach war der Stuk auch vorbei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dirk.steffen (12. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Nachtrag von gestern.

Nach der Arbeit noch fix an den Strand. Erst flache Bucht. Wasser war glasklar, Wasserstand niedrig :c Wie erwartet ging da nix. Also an die offene Küste. Auflandiger Wind, ordentlich Dünung |uhoh: Hab es versucht, aber hab dann nach ca. 1 Std. aufgegeben. Bin mehrmals fast umgefallen #q


----------



## Küsten-Flo (13. März 2016)

Heute Fehmarn, Wasserstand leider sehr niedrig, eine 69ee kam dennoch raus


----------



## laxvän (13. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri zur Mefo!#6
Es geht ja anscheinend doch noch etwas.
Ich war gestern ca. 4 Stunden in Weissenhaus und habe mir nur kalte Füße gefangen.


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (14. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Gestern von 15:00 bis 17:00 an der Schaabe unterwegs. 1 x ca. 40 cm ( Release ) und 1 x 52cm. Mein Nachbar hatte dann noch eine schöne fette 65er. In allem eigentlich top. Also nicht aufgeben. Das Wasser wird langsam wärmer.


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Gestern kurzentschlossen mit Freundin und Hund Richtung Ostsee zur Lübecker Bucht. Wind 3bf aus NO. Wir kamen gegen 12:15 Uhr am Parkplatz an. Fast gleichzeitig kam ein Angler mit einer gut 55er Mefo vom Strand. Das ließ bei uns die Stimmung steigen. Die Sonne hat es leider nicht durch die Wolken geschaft, obwohl es bei "Wetter" morgens noch so angekündigt war. Am Strand angekommen montierte ich erstmal die Springerfliege. Diesmal eine Polar Magnus in Pink. Als Blinker kam ein Hansen Flusch in silber-blau-grün ans Ende der Schnur. Der Hund nebst Frauchen brachen zum Strandspaziergang auf. Im Ufersaum war viel Kraut. Im knietiefen Wasser war dieses aber nicht mehr vorhanden. Das Wasser war klar. #6 Nach gut 10 Minuten ein Biß knapp 10m vor mir. Eine kleine Silberbraut hatte sich die Fliege geschnappt und wurde schonend befreit und zurück gesetzt. #6 Der Anfang war gemacht. Gut 10 Minuten später, mein Wurf erfolgte parallel zum Ufer, gab es wieder einen Biß knapp 10m von mir entfernt. Die Mefo hatte das gleiche Kaliber wie die erste, nur hatte sie sich den Blinker geschnappt. Der Owner S-61 Einzelhaken saß sauber in der Maulspalte. #6 Somit konnte auch diese Schönheit schonend vom Greifer befreit werden und ihr Schwanzschlag im Wasser ließ sie schnell meinen Blicken entgleiten. Die zweite Mefo durfte die weibliche Begleitung leif sehen! :q:m (Wegen "Verständnisverstärkung und so... :q)
Anschließend ging ich auf die Sandbank und befischte die tieferen Strukturen. Jedoch wurden die weiteren 4 Stunden nicht mehr durch Bisse versüßt. |rolleyes
Also machten wir uns gegen 16:30 Uhr wieder auf die Heimreise. Zum Ende blieben schöne Erinnerungen an die Tour, kalte Füße bei mir und gut 7km Strandmarsch in den Beinen meiner zwei weiblichen Begleiterinnen. :q

TL  Rolf  #h


----------



## nielsgonewild (14. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Sa ne 73er in der strander bucht auf fliege bekommen


----------



## collie (14. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Hallo Rolf,
 schöner Bericht!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri Rolf!!!
ich zähle mal die Mefo als Angstgegner 2016 ... 
aber der Rest passt und das Wetter auch  





Gruß aussen Norden  

Michi


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Danke. #6

Dat wat schon wat.... #6
Köder im Wasser und los geht´s. #6


----------



## Brassenkönig (17. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Gestern an der Kieler Förde ne Nullnummer hingelegt, die anderen Angler gingen auch leer aus.|rolleyes


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (17. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Auf Rügen zur Zeit auch nichts, das Wasser hat knapp 3 Grad. Gestern Nachmittag an der Schaabe Null und heute von 12:00 bis 17:30 bei Lohme unterwegs, Null. Aber es war ein schöner Tag.


----------



## FischFan (18. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Ja Eckernförde auch 12 bis 16 uhr. Fallendes Wasser, ausgefallene Bisse, fallende Motivation.. Dorsche gabs für die Bootsangler und für die Zurückgebliebenen massig Heringe :m


----------



## luette-hl (18. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

War gestern, 17.3, 3 Stunden mit zwei Kollegen in Bliesdorf. 14:00 Uhr top Wetter, wenig Wasser und keinen Anfasser.
Wir kamen um 14:00 Uhr an und vor uns waren schon gefühlte 20 Angler im Wasser. Keine Buhne war unbesetzt. Wir sind weit gegangen um eine freie Stelle zu bekommen. Um 17:00 Uhr war dann Schluss. Kein Fisch ist rausgekommen. Trotzdem ein toller Tag, weiter geht's.

Es wurde mit Blech, Fliege und Spiro geangelt.


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (18. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Heute am Glower Strand  Beiszeit von ca. 11:00 bis 13:00 Uhr, aber alles nur kleine. Vernünftige Angler haben releast,   andere haben gnadenlos abgeknüppelt. Krieg ich nen Hals. Warum werden solche nicht kontrolliert. Alles mitnehmen und weder Mindestmaße noch Fangbegrenzung beachten. Allen verantwortungsvollen Anglern ein dickes Petri.


----------



## paling (19. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*



Gohlis4Gamez schrieb:


> Heute am Glower Strand  Beiszeit von ca. 11:00 bis 13:00 Uhr, aber alles nur kleine. Vernünftige Angler haben releast,   andere haben gnadenlos abgeknüppelt. Krieg ich nen Hals. Warum werden solche nicht kontrolliert. Alles mitnehmen und weder Mindestmaße noch Fangbegrenzung beachten. Allen verantwortungsvollen Anglern ein dickes Petri.


Fischereibehörde Breege 038391238 anrufen#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

heute habe ich meine neue rute (steelpower) gefischt und gleich eine ans band bekommen, 
die süsse kam erst als nachläufer und holte sich danach die fliege, ich konnte den anbiss, den drill und auch das zurücksetzen mit der cam festhalten, sehr geil...


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri Maik! :m
Und ein schönes Video!  #6

TL  Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (19. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Moin moin,

heute Kieler Förde von 14.30 - 18.30 glatte Nullnummer. 
Spannend war´s trotzdem: 2 Delfine trieben in einige Entfernung ihr Unwesen - grandios|bigeyes


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

@mefohunter84
danke rolf, hier mal den link, leider ist die auflösung auf youtube saumäßig, das rohmaterial ist glasklar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO1p7XuzcmE


----------



## Küstenjonny (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Moin Moin...
 Nachtrag von gestern.
 Einen Dorsch 73 cm !
 Von 5.30 Uhr -7Uhr 
 Strand Nr 1 in Oh


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Eigenwerbung für EBAY-Auktionen führt grundsätzlich zu Verwarnung oder Sperre


----------



## M3ggid0 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Bei den Inlinern hast du den Einkaufspreis ja fast wieder raus  ...und das ohne Haken und Perlen....


----------



## smith1337 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

ich komme mal zum Thema zurück...:g

heute von ca. 07:23 bis 13:55 zusammen mit kraft67 in der Wismar-Bucht rumgestöbert... Bedingungen waren recht gut, Wind aus NW mit 4-5btf, angetrübtes Wasser mit ca 5°... anfangs etwas viel Salat im Wasser unterwegs. Also Stelle gewechselt und paar Meter gemacht bis wir einen spot gefunden haben wo die selben Bedingungen nur ohne Kraut vorhanden waren mit Strömung in Wurfweite...
Heiko mit Fliege&Blinker, ich nur mit Blinker... nach einem Biss bei mir und einem Nachläufer bei Heiko auf Blech, griff er zur Fliegenrute. Und schwups fing er einen Endvierziger Grönländer. Kurze zeit später hing auch bei mir eine des (geschätzten) selben Kalibers auf 17gr soemmet, die sich jedoch sehr schnell wieder verabschiedet...
fischt zufällig jemand die owner s61!? wenn ja, welche Größe verwendet ihr??
Das war´s auch schon....


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Ich hab u.a. auch die Owner S61 und nehme die Größe 1/0.


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

dto. Owner S61 Gr. 1/0. #6


----------



## Ostseesilber (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Gamakatzu LS-3424f#6

@salzigen Mayk: Schöner Drill! Beckerwitz?


----------



## buettnek (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

War heute auch in der Gegend unterwegs und hab eine knapp unter Maß wieder retour gesetzt. Hat auch auf einen Durchlaufblinker (Bornholmerpilen) mit Einzelhaken S 61 in Größe 2 gebissen


----------



## smith1337 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*



buettnek schrieb:


> War heute auch in der Gegend unterwegs und hab eine knapp unter Maß wieder retour gesetzt. Hat auch auf einen Durchlaufblinker (Bornholmerpilen) mit Einzelhaken S 61 in Größe 2 gebissen



 hatte die Hakengröße auch drauf, war aber nach den fehlkontakten etwas skeptisch und habe wieder auf vmc 9170ps umgerüstet...


----------



## Küstenjonny (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Hallo Leute....
 Gestern wieder los 13-16 Uhr.Oh
 Nullrunde....langsam wird es unheimlich....


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*



smith1337 schrieb:


> hatte die Hakengröße auch drauf, war aber nach den fehlkontakten etwas skeptisch und habe wieder auf vmc 9170ps umgerüstet...



Meine Erfahrung mit dem Owner Einzelhaken sind ebenfalls nicht gut. Trauriger Höhepunkt: der Verlust eines richtig guten Fisches, der schon einige Zeit im Drill war.


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Gamakatzu LS-3424f#6
> 
> fische ich nur


----------



## Ostseesilber (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Die sehen auch genial aus. Der 24F hat noch eine etwas andere Form und greift auch sehr gut. Den 23F werde ich jedoch auch mal testen.


----------



## buettnek (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Der VMC sieht ganz schön dick und schwer aus. Hab mich daher für den Owner entschieden. Gamakatzu hab ich auch, gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## hansenfight (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Ich fische nur mit Drilling, da geht nix schief ! :q


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

@hansenfight

mag sein, aber so ein zugenageltes maul einer miniforelle schaut  nicht besonders gut aus, 
erinnert ein wenig an hannibal lector mit transportmaske.


----------



## Seatrout (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Ich bin von Einzelhaken zwar Freund, aber bessere hookups hab ich mit Drillingen. Fische zur Zeit nur bei Krautgang mit Einzelhaken.


----------



## hansenfight (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

@Salziges Silber

Dann müsst ihr euch auch nicht wundern wenn ihr die Hälfte eurer Fische verliert.


----------



## inselkandidat (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Kann ich nicht bestätigen...fische jetzt 3 Jahre die owner, und gerade größere Fische hängen an den Einzelhaken meiner Meinung nach sicherer als an fitzeligen Drillingen..|kopfkrat

und wenn nicht jede 40er hängt is auch egal


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Was wohl schonener für ein Fischmaul ist, ein 4er Drilling oder ein 2/0er Einzelhaken. Der Wohlfühlfaktor überwiegt bei den Einzelhaken deutlich beim Angler. Verletzte Fische hatte ich mit Einzelhaken mehr, als mit Drillingen.


----------



## mefofux (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Fische seit Jahren Owner S 61, allerdings Größe 3/0!
Vorteil: Große Fische hängen sicherer, kleine lassen sich elegant releasen, ohne sie zu keschern oder anzufassen (Hebelwirkung!).
Drilling fängt sicherlich mehr Fisch, aber auch mehr Kraut.

Gruß Mefofux


----------



## lupse (21. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Gestern  Weissenhäuser Strand nachmittags,2,5 Stunden,kein Kontakt,neben mir sind 2 Grönländer u.eine Untermaßige gelandet worden


----------



## ChrissyI (22. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Moin zusammen, ich versuche es jetzt seid einer Woche bis auf einen Biss, der sich nach wenigen Sekunden wieder verabschiedet hat und einen Nachläufer recht erfolglos eine Forelle zu fangen. Meine Frage wäre wann die beste Uhrzeit ist um es zu versuchen? Besten Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (22. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Meiner Meinung nach lässt das sich nicht so genau sagen. Die Beiszeiten variieren. Mal klappt es gegen Mittag für 1 Stunde gut und dann ist wieder Flaute. Mal gegen Abend. Man muss halt ausdauernd und flexibel sein. Wenn man die Zeit wüsste, wann die Trutten Lust haben, könnten wir uns vor Fangmeldungen kaum retten. Einfach weitermachen. ;-)


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

gestern eine feiste verloren, 
zudem viele buckelnde fische gesehen,
andere hatten mehr glück, eine ü 50 am gürtel und eine ü 60 am strand liegend


----------



## OssiEde (23. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Moin

Ich habe mich heute auch das erste mal in dieser Mefosaison ans Wasser gewagt. Und zwar östlich von Rostock. Nach 5 Wurf hing schon die erste. Natürlich zu klein und schwimmt auch wieder. Aber so einen guten Start hatte ich noch nie. Eine halbe Stunde später hing die nächste. Diesmal war auch ein wenig mehr Gegenwehr zu verzeichnen und mit Ende 40 durfte sie auch mit. Nicht die Größte, aber sie kommt gleich auf den Tisch. Nochmal eine halbe Stunde später hakte der nächste Fisch und verabschiedete sich auch gleich mit einem schönen Sprung. Auf dem Rückweg wurde die Brandung immer stärker und ich musste das Angeln einstellen. Mir kamen noch zwei Jungangler entgegen mit einer schönen Kirsche im Netz. 
Ich sag mal, der Anfang ist gemacht.
Morgen wird mal ein Versuch vom Boot aus gestartet.


----------



## smith1337 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri heil


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (23. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri zum Saisonauftakt Ossi. Nicht das du nur bei den Boddendamen abräumst, jetzt auch noch bei den Trutten. Da könnte ja glatt Neid aufkommen. Lt. Foto auch noch mit ,,normalen" Wobbler gefangen. Wie gesagt, Petri und weiter so schön Berichte.


----------



## OssiEde (24. März 2016)

Moin

So wir haben fertig. Von 9-15 Uhr haben wir uns abgemüht. Heute ging es mit dem kleinen Boot nach Rügen. Die Verhältnisse waren eigentlich super, aber die Mefos wollten nicht so richtig. Einmal haben wir was ungewöhnliches an der Oberfläche gesehen und beide gleich angeworfen. Dann sah man richtig gut zwei schöne Mefos den Köder von meinen Kollegen verfolgen. Ja und die eine hat dann auch zugeschnappt. Kurzer Drill und schnell gekeschert und eine knapp 60er Mefo lag im Boot. Das war aber auch alles für den Tag. Morgen gibts den nächsten Versuch. Allen noch schöne Ostern. Und viel Erfolg natürlich bei der Jagd.


----------



## Hänger06 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Fettes Petri euch Grinsekatzen....schöne Tiere

Grus aus HH


----------



## Ikan (24. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Heute 5 Stunden bei optimalen Bedingungen Staberhuk - nix.


----------



## RonsWorld (24. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri zu den schönen Fische! [emoji106]

Interessant zu sehen dass ihr scheinbar recht häufig mit wobbler auf mefo fischt und fangt. 

Welche Größen und Gewichte und welche lauftiefe nehmt ihr denn da? 


Grüße Ronny [emoji83]


----------



## dirk.steffen (24. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Waren heute zu zweit los. Mein Kumpel stand schon im Wasser als ich kam. Auf dem Wef zu ihm beim waten schon mal die ersten Würfe gemacht. Und beim  3. hing tatsächlich eine im hüfttiefen Wasser am Band :m War knapp über 40 und durfte wieder schwimmen |wavey: Habne dann noch bis zur Dämmerung versucht, aber nix weiter zu verzeichnen 
Bedingungen waren eigtl. nicht schlecht. Na ja, immerhin einen Fisch #6
Morgen gibt es Mefo-Filet zum Mittag, aber leider vom Fischer |uhoh:


----------



## Bonifaz (25. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri Ossi - geht doch.
Will morgen auch mal angreifen....#h


----------



## pagode (25. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri den Fängern der schönen Meerforellen#6

Beste Grüße


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Ich war heute mal für 3 Stunden am Strand meines Vertrauens...

61 & 64  sowie 4 Lütte die wieder schwimmen.


----------



## OssiEde (25. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Petri Eisbär14. 6 Forellen und dann noch solche Kirschen. Das nenne ich mal einen Traumtag. 

Bei uns lief es etwas bescheidener. Ich hatte am Vormittag eine 40er auf Blinker. Sie zieht wieder ihre Bahnen. Und am Nachmittag hat Aalpietscher dann ordentlich zugeschlagen. Eine 69er Kirsche von 3,5 kg. Beide entscheidert. Aber mehr gab es nicht. Jetzt ist erstmal Pause. 
Frohe Ostern in die Runde.


----------



## Brutzlaff (25. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Kurzer Nachtrag von Dienstag: endlich gabs mal wieder ne silberne, zwar nur 47cm aber dafür kann ich jetzt endlich sagen, dass Meerforelle tatsächlich sehr lecker ist....


----------



## Bonifaz (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

@ ossi & aalpietscher

Petri euch beiden, nicht schlecht die Kirsche...
War am Sa auch am Strand meines Vertauens, aber in gut 4h nicht ein Zupfer. |kopfkrat Es waren auch für Ostersamstag wenig Angler unterwegs...


----------



## mefofänger (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

gerade zurück, 2 strände abgeklappert. 1 aussteiger sonst nix.


----------



## dirk.steffen (28. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Auch ich war traditionsgemß heute wieder unterwegs. Hatte mich mit einem Bekannten verabredet, etwas weiter westlich als den letzten Trip. Später gesellte sich dann noch ein Fliegenfischer zu und "Platschanglern" #d
Ergebnis war bei allen trotz guter Bedingungen gleich, null komma nix #q
Na ja, jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag :c Aber langsam wird es mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Jan Weißmann (30. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Heute von 13-15 Uhr das erste mal auf Meerforelle geangelt. Bei durchwachsenem Wetter in Schönhagen eine gerade maßige silberne Schönheit aus dem Wasser gezogen! Ich bin stolz wie Oskar!! Zwei Watangelkollegen sind eine Minute vorher aus dem Wasser und haben mir noch zugewunken zum Abschied als sie zu ihren Fahrrädern gingen. Sorry Jungs....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

Anfangen mit Mefoangeln und das gleich mit Erfolg:
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Slider17 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge M Ä R Z  2016*

@Thomas, der olle Modi^^
stöberst ja in vielen Threads, gibst auch tolle Beiträge
aber sag mal angelst auch, was fürn Zielfisch eigentlich?
Tippe mal auf Backfisch mit Ohrringe....fg


----------

